# Old (ie Not New) Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know this is early but I`m knackered, off to bed soon and thought I`d get in quick









When I get up I intend to wear this oldie from the last century









* Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

haha! he posts early to ensure the kiddies return to Old Sunday roots


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> haha! he posts early to ensure the kiddies return to Old Sunday roots


Got it in one









Those cheeky young pups and their _"I`m wearing this which I bought new last week"_














:lol:

from the very first one....



mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few weeks ago Stan suggested having Sunday as old watch day I just wondered if anyone wanted to carry this on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

oh how I wish I'd bought a brand new watch today to post in this thread









contiuned early posting of sunday watch threads may result in punative action, you have been warned!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> oh how I wish I'd bought a brand new watch today to post in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s already Sunday somewhere in the world


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I sometimes think it's always sunday in your world mac, and the sky is pink and the grass blue


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

It's Sunday here







and was when Mach dived in. I shall be wearing this Seiko 7005-2000 (1973).










When it gets too hot for a leather strap I shall change over to this Seiko quartz perpetual from 1997


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This beasty for me today! Well it is 8 minutes past 12 now after all.



















Old enough for you Mach? Lovely Seamaster BTW.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty heres talent, beer in one hand camera on the wrist and watch in the finger tips, damn did not know i could drink beers while doing other things, have to tell the wife









Anyhay, received this a couple days ago. neat piece although outdoor light id fading this side the house!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is over thirty years old, it should do...










Later,

William


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Going on a steam train with my 20 month old nephew this afternoon. So I'll wear something from my birth year, a '76 6309.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

This will be Sunday's watch


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My late Fathers watch c 1990...immense sentimental value to me...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im out! aint got anything that old


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

cant copete with them


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This will be Sunday's watch


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

This one from 1985,the first Ti chrono.

Martin


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Is 1989 old enough? (Apologies for the crap picture quality)

Seiko Quartz SQ100


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Larry!









This regular topic doesn't work for me







Mac, you need to define "old". Is a watch made in 1992 really suitable for this topic?









Here is one that is a little older....and that I'm wearing today.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This gold Universal Geneve today.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

A 9ct Garrard Automatic from 1962


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> This regular topic doesn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, obviously no one has to take any notice of my rants, they don`t normally anyway









I just felt it would be nice to have a day dedicated to older watches, we have had discussions in the past as to what defined "old" in watch terms & which cut off date would be suitable









I thought it was easier to consider anything from the last millennium as old









It is of course only my opinion









But I`m sticking to it











> Here is one that is a little older....and that I'm wearing today.


Very cool hummer there Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Giving my old Timex an outing this morning.....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

This old Sealion, whilst I examine my Shires and Hunts.

How are yours, by the way?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

From the 70's - and I will wear it today.










Alasdair


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

no elvis.beatles or the rolling stones in 1977 [strummer/jones]

this is the oldest i own


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know this is early but I`m knackered, off to bed soon and thought I`d get in quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautiful mac


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This one works as well as any! and it's old! (don't know how old though)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

a somewhat different approach ,but im still on the seiko premier, time permitting i will be wearing this one later now ive fixed it if i get time to put it back together today


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of nice watches showed here today









Turn for bullhead here :










Have a nice sunday

S!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Am about to go work on the car so will be wearing my true beater... 1991 Seiko 7002-700A


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Orient Kingdiver


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's old as far as I'm concerned, and it doesn't have Casio on it anywhere!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

plenty old enough - one of my grampys collection which i inherited one of my favorite oldies.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Rexory 37th Avenue'.

It's a manual wind mech but there are no markings, that I can see, on the case or movement as to origins - any ideas?










Cheers


----------



## Inked (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's the one i'm wearing today, was bought for my 18th birthday 11 years ago.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> thats beautiful mac


Thanks Shawn









Strangely I`m still wearing it, that`s nearly 7 hours now, & I haven`t felt the urge to swap


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Presmatic today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this from the 1972


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This oldie, recently received from nursegladys (thanks!!) This watch looks much better in the flesh!

Tressa "Ultra Flat"










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thats beautiful mac
> ...


nor would i with that on


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry not an old one for me, its kinda a classic design though, will that do??


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Started with this:










Then I tried this:










Moved on to this:










Settled on this:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> Sorry not an old one for me, its kinda a classic design though, will that do??


i LOVE that photo simon........


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thats beautiful mac
> ...


Very nice!

I've never had one of those. So much nicer than some of the more modern Omegas IMHO.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Two today; - '98... and '50's


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

These were looked at not worn though ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change, have flipped over to a classic RLT 










It's been a diver weekend


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stanford said:


> It's old as far as I'm concerned, and it doesn't have Casio on it anywhere!


An apology: I just realised that I may have inadvertently caused offence to Casio owners (which would include me).

I made a feeble attempt at humour based on an earlier post that I hadn't read properly - it was about sending old watches back to Bienne for refurb, and getting back a Casio (I thought) :*****:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I sometimes think it's always sunday in your world mac, and the sky is pink and the grass blue


For a large part of the `70`s, it was Man


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry not an old one for me, its kinda a classic design though, will that do??
> ...


Cheers Tea


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


do u have any of orange monsters or an rlt36 by any chance??????


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> Sorry not an old one for me, its kinda a classic design though, will that do??


Finally just worked out what you've used, clamp stands from the lab


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry not an old one for me, its kinda a classic design though, will that do??
> ...


Go to the top of the class!!!







"Borrowed" them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It took me a while but I did get there


----------

